# Steve M



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Where the hell are your pics!


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip - Hopefully by this weekend. It's raining out today and my boss has me buried in tasks. The good news is that I've gotta drive up to Santa Barbara to visit a vendor. It's only 2.5 hours away or so.......closer and closer to 1200 miles.

:drive:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

*Photos Finally*

I finally found time for a few pics. Side view from street.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

*Another Photo*

My driveway; old, new, old. The upstairs stucco is mismatched because it's a room addition project in-progress.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Right on! :thumbup: Looks great! Glad your wait is finally over! Woo hooo!

Wait, lemme get this straight, you went from a mini-van to the bimmer? Bet that was a change in handling! 

Nice house too! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

No, the minivan is the mom-mobile. My previous car is on the right hand side of the driveway - the silver Ford T-bird.

It was a good car for me, but at 100K miles it's getting pretty tired.


P.S. Did you spot the land shark in the driveway photo?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

SteveM said:


> *No, the minivan is the mom-mobile. My previous car is on the right hand side of the driveway - the silver Ford T-bird.
> 
> It was a good car for me, but at 100K miles it's getting pretty tired.
> 
> P.S. Did you spot the land shark in the driveway photo? *


LOL! Watch that thing with the mower


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Awesome Car! TiAg :thumbup:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks Tgravo2. It's been a long wait, but well worth it to get exactly what I wanted.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SteveM said:


> *Thanks Tgravo2. It's been a long wait, but well worth it to get exactly what I wanted. *


Definately  You wouldn't want to regret it later :thumbup:


----------

